
How to get a job in programming languages - arxanas
https://waleedkhan.name/blog/getting-a-job-in-pl/
======
temporallobe
The best programming professor I ever had was a part-time adjunct Masters-
level guy who worked on government projects as one of his day jobs (I think
the guy had several jobs). He had a ton of real-world experience and knew how
to make abstract concepts digestible. The purely academic profs in comparison
had no clue what they were doing.

